# Goat Moaning while I milk her



## Bedste (Oct 1, 2012)

My 7 1/2 year old Doe has recently started moaning as if in pain while I milk her.  It is just a soft moan but I am concerned.  Has this ever happened to anyone else?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 2, 2012)

I haven't had it happen to me yet but maybe she is in pain. Does she fight you or anything?


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 2, 2012)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> I haven't had it happen to me yet but maybe she is in pain. Does she fight you or anything?


I was wondering the same thing.  Perhaps a low grade mastitis?   Did you check for hot spots on her udder?  Another approach would be to check to see if she pulled a muscle near her udder attachment.  It could be that she got caught on something.  

In any case, she needs a good thorough hands on examination by you.


----------



## Bedste (Oct 2, 2012)

thank you.....thank you


----------



## Syman Says Farms (Oct 16, 2012)

Just hoping your girl is ok... watching this post to see what's causing her to moan.


----------



## Harbisgirl (Oct 16, 2012)

Me too


----------



## Bedste (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, I have no clue.  She stopped moaning.  She is at the breeders now and still being milked with no more moaning.  I will watch her closely when she gets back home next week.  Thanks


----------



## SkyWarrior (Oct 22, 2012)

Bedste said:
			
		

> Well, I have no clue.  She stopped moaning.  She is at the breeders now and still being milked with no more moaning.  I will watch her closely when she gets back home next week.  Thanks


Oh, she's in heat! 

My girls make those moaning sounds when they're in heat.  You were, um...how to put this delicately? Making her feel good?


----------



## Bedste (Oct 22, 2012)

SkyWarrior said:
			
		

> Bedste said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AAAUUUUUGGGGGHHHHH!


----------



## SkyWarrior (Oct 23, 2012)

Bedste said:
			
		

> SkyWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Harbisgirl (Oct 23, 2012)

LOL. Wow, I feel dirty now. That's too funny


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 23, 2012)

That is just too funny!   At least she wasn't in pain...


----------



## Bedste (Oct 23, 2012)

I am beginning to believe some of this.  When we went to the breeders she immediately shooed all the other does away and kept the buck for herself refusing to let anyone else near.  I never knew that they went in heat as soon as they got near a buck.


----------



## Bedste (Oct 23, 2012)

She did not even play "hard to get"  She reared up and made sure that all the other girls knew that she IS QUEEN ... then she got into a head lock with the LOVE of her LIFE....


----------



## SkyWarrior (Oct 23, 2012)

Was she moaning?


----------



## Bedste (Oct 24, 2012)

probably!


----------



## WildWildernessherdess (Jan 8, 2013)

LOL, goats are just to funny.


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 8, 2013)

Good Lord......Goat Porn.   Who woulda thunk it?


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jan 8, 2013)

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> Good Lord......Goat Porn.   Who woulda thunk it?


What do you expect from a bunch of people that look at and talk about goat's nether parts and boobies all day long???


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 8, 2013)

that is TOO funny! I was thinking something 'naughty' when i originally read the title but i didn't want to suggest anything!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 8, 2013)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> Mamaboid said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## verkagj (Jan 9, 2013)

Glad I wasn't drinking anything when I read this one!!


----------



## lilhill (Jan 9, 2013)

verkagj said:
			
		

> Glad I wasn't drinking anything when I read this one!!


  . Me, too!


----------

